# Question about calling off?



## lokinix (Jan 11, 2022)

Hey,

I had to call off the other day because of a bad migrain - I am still technically sesonal, even though they have said they are keeping me on.

Is it something I should be super worried about? Since October I have been working an average of 40 hours a week, picking up shifts, training in many departments, coming in when called, etc... I am hoping this one thing isn't a bad mark against me.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 11, 2022)

Come in, then leave. That can be a game changer on status for you.


----------



## lokinix (Jan 11, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Come in, then leave. That can be a game changer on status for you.


On status? I called from the hospital, lol.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 12, 2022)

lokinix said:


> On status? I called from the hospital, lol.


Spot can still drop you. You did say that you were at the hospital.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 12, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot can still drop you. You did say that you were at the hospital.


If you were at the hospital just give Target some documentation.


----------



## lokinix (Jan 12, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot can still drop you. You did say that you were at the hospital.


Ok. Well, good to know. I have not called out once, but I can see (I guess), why they would still want to drop someone over one.


----------



## lokinix (Jan 12, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> If you were at the hospital just give Target some documentation.


I am always weary about giving ER records, because it is very hard to redact PMI that you wouldn't want your employer to have. I know with my other job they don't need it, but then again, they aren't retail.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 12, 2022)

1 call in really shouldn't matter.  If I get a call and it's just for 1 day, I'm going to be thrilled. It's all the Covid calls we dread.


----------



## lucidtm (Jan 13, 2022)

With all of the call outs for COVID I doubt they're going to want to dump you after calling out for 1 day. They need the bodies in-store.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 13, 2022)

lokinix said:


> I am always weary about giving ER records, because it is very hard to redact PMI that you wouldn't want your employer to have. I know with my other job they don't need it, but then again, they aren't retail.


I would just mark out the stuff that isn't Target's business like the diagnosis.


----------



## lokinix (Jan 13, 2022)

I asked the HR ETL when asking about using the sick time I have, they said of all people, they aren't worried about me at all and said documentation isn't required and he is happy I didn't come in under the effects of a narcotic.


----------



## lokinix (Jan 13, 2022)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 13, 2022)

I've been there, migraines can be debilitating. And don't let anyone make you think "oh it's just a headache". Incredibly painful, they make you dizzy, nauseous, etc. Worse than a common cold, even the flu I'd say


----------



## lokinix (Jan 13, 2022)

dannyy315 said:


> I've been there, migraines can be debilitating. And don't let anyone make you think "oh it's just a headache". Incredibly painful, they make you dizzy, nauseous, etc. Worse than a common cold, even the flu I'd say


When they get bad and none of meds work, all that gives relief is a pain med, which is why I end up in the hospital. They don't just send you home with heavy narcs. I do have some low end ones for when it gets somewhat bad.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 13, 2022)

If they already told you they're keeping you, they're not going to want to ditch you over one absence. Especially these days.


----------



## hmurph (Jan 14, 2022)

I'd be careful. I got fired because I called out twice before my 90 days. I got terminated after that. I had suspected COVID and needed the day to get rapid tests. They never removed me from the schedules for the days even though I called out and even after I provided proof of the tests.


----------

